# this is scary.



## mattm59 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.courant.com/community/milford/hc-milford-bicyclist-0723-2-20110722,0,764387.story

I got waylaid by a tree the other day, but at least it wasn't yelling at me:roll:


----------



## andrec10 (Jul 23, 2011)

I say hang the driver of the car by the balls and his girfriend by her tits for a couple of days...:blink::blink:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2011)

The assholes of this world never cease to amaze me.


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The assholes of this world never cease to amaze me.



+1


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> +1



+ 1, but not surprising....used to have rotary drivers speed up and veer towards my front bumper quite often @FreshPondCircle(Cambridge, MA) = where everybody goes to have a fun time....LOL.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2011)

only $500 bail?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2011)

bigbog said:


> + 1, but not surprising....used to have rotary drivers speed up and veer towards my front bumper quite often @FreshPondCircle(Cambridge, MA) = where everybody goes to have a fun time....LOL.



I used to ride my bike through that circle (two actually) at rush hour. Go into it expecting people to do stuff that can kill you and you will survive.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 25, 2011)

This is why I ride in the woods!


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 25, 2011)

there's gotta be more to this story.  What happened that prompted the car to try to kill the biker?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> there's gotta be more to this story.  What happened that prompted the car to try to kill the biker?



I too was thinking that there was more to the story, but what would really justify trying to kill the guy?


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The assholes of this world never cease to amaze me.



I swear I just got Deja Vu


----------

